# Flying with a VERY anxious dog



## RosyMom (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi everyone, I need some advice. My husband and I will be relocating to Hawaii from the East Coast in a few months. We have an adopted 1 year-old, 50 lb, very anxious black lab mix whom we're bringing with us. She will have to fly cargo, which I'm terrified about (10+ hour flight without stops). I've done a ton of research about flying dogs long distances and how you should not sedate them, etc., but I haven't found much advice about how to do it with a dog who HATES their crate. Everyone says to "make sure your dog adjusts to the crate and thinks it's a safe place," however Rosy has NEVER felt that way about hers - and we have tried everything to get her to like it, trust me! The only way she will barely tolerate it now is with Clomicalm, which seems to be helping slightly. She is also an escape artist and has managed to get out of/destroy almost every crate we've tried (right now we have to crate her in a metal wire crate INSIDE of another metal wire crate with zip ties and combination locks to reinforce it. So far, no break-outs with that one).

I've been reading horror stories about dogs escaping from their crates in the cargo hold and running down runways and I'm terrified that will be my dog! That, or she injures herself trying to escape. Will sedating her outweigh the risks of NOT sedating her? Does anyone have any experience with a dog like this? When she's not in her crate, she's a total sweetheart! She just has this fear of being confined.

I plan to talk to my vet as the move gets closer, but I'd love to hear some opinions in the meantime. Thanks in advance!


----------



## kelliope (Apr 4, 2008)

I hate to say it, but I don't think I'd risk it.

If it were me, I'd either find another means of getting her there, I'd hire my own jet/private airplane no matter the cost that she could ride comfortably with me, or I'd find her a loving wonderful home where she is - in that order.

Wishing you luck on your decision. That is a tough one and something I've thought about myself when contemplating moving to Germany.


----------



## RosyMom (Jan 13, 2009)

I appreciate the reply, kelliope, however I can't even imagine how much it would cost to hire a private jet from DC to Hawaii, and giving her away is NOT an option. Our dog is ours for life. She's really come so far since we adopted her 6 months ago. I'm really just wondering if anyone knows of any instances in which one has actually had to use sedatives - as much as they're not recommended - in situations like this if NOT using them may be more detrimental to the animal's health.


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

I'd have a very long serious talk with my vet and see what they think about sedation. In a situation where she is THAT upset about crates, I would think that would be the safest way to transport her. Get a second and third opinion while you're at it to be sure it's okay. I've never had to sedate mine, thank goodness, but I think I would rather than chance her freaking out and such for 10+ hours.


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

I think sedation is your only option (short of a $50,000 charter).


----------



## sahbrs (Aug 30, 2010)

Can you tell me what happened with your dog. Im in a very similar situation with my dog. We are moving 3 dogs from DC to Saipan and my eldest dog is crate CRAZY. During her preflight training she has destroyed two crates and cut her paws trying to escape. She has several legs to get to Saipan and we dont know what to do. Ive had her for six years and she is my baby. Plus, for other reasons she is not adoptable. PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

There are sedatives that act on the physical and calming drugs that act on the mental. Since the big issue with physical sedatives is the slower respiration rate which is dangerous while flying, I would be talking with the vet about "mental" drugs. Sorry I can't help with any specific drug recommendations.

Are you planning a layover on the west coast? I would plan a 2-3 day layover in SF or LA to allow for shorter flights and to reduce the medication needed (so the dose isn't wearing off midflight) and for meds to work out of her system a bit. Probably wouldn't add TOO much to the cost of your travel. Maybe $500 for 3 days?

You could also fly her on Pet Airways from DC or NYC to Los Angeles before giving her a bit of a layover and then flying cargo to Hawaii. Even if you don't use Pet Airways, it might be worth talking with their customer service line for some general travel advice on flying dogs.


----------



## sahbrs (Aug 30, 2010)

Unfortunately because of flights and the quarantine process we are already paying over $4000 to get our 3 dogs to Saipan. Plus trying to get a hotel for 3 large dogs is not easy. We are looking at different types of medications but the airlines said they will not accept tranquilized dogs but we need to ask them about sedation.

The problem is that they have to overnight in Houston, Hawaii and Guam before they go to Saipan and we arent sure if we can get her medicated at each stop. And if she gets out of her crate at any point I dont know how we will get her to the next destination. UGH!!!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

A really far out option might be ship? Not a cruise ship, I know that some freighters take passengers and provide kind of comfortable but minimal quarters for a reasonable fee. I've not idea at all if any would take dogs though and obviously it adds a lot of travel time. 

generally "tranquilized" and "sedated" are used to mean the same thing; anything that slows the physical reflexes and functions of the body.


----------



## sahbrs (Aug 30, 2010)

The airlines will not allow any meds and we are not allowed to see the dogs until they get to Guam. They also said that if theres any sign that the dog is trying to destroy the crate they will refuse the dog on any further flights. Now I trainer just told us that there is no way to train the dog so that she would be well enough to fly!!! Its unbelievable. I have never heard of taking a dog on a boat that far.


----------



## RosyMom (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi there! I feel your pain - I know how awful it is to worry about what's going to happen. Our trip actually ended well, thank goodness! We ended up giving our dog a sedative, even though we weren't "supposed" to (according to the airline), but our vet knew the extent of our dog's anxiety and he recommended that we do it anyway, for her own safety. At this point, the risks of the sedative outweighed the alternative. We also were able to fly direct to Hawaii so we didn't have to worry about stops, which was very helpful.

We flew her in one of those plastic airline crates, which we knew she was able to break out of, but they ziptied each corner and we added ratchet straps to reinforce it. When we picked her up in Hawaii there was actually no sign of her trying to escape, even though she is normally nuts in a crate. I think she was just so terrified from what was going on around her and the noise and feel of the airplane that she just shut down and stayed put. This might be what happens with your dog - you never know! We were very surprised. I was honestly trying to prepare myself for something terrible, but she made it. She had to stay in the crate until we got to the hotel and didn't make a peep, which is VERY unusual!

If there is any way you can get access to your dog during your layovers I would try to see if you can check on her and re-sedate her if possible (although be careful not to overdo it). Definitely try testing out how the medication affects her before you go so you know how much to give. I realize that there is an argument against sedation during flights, but sometimes it's really the only option. Also, I found this crate: http://www.zingerwinger.com/xcart/product.php?productid=16420&cat=380&page=1 which is very expensive, but seems to be "Houdini dog-proof" and has an option to add rails and handles to make it acceptable for airline use. It might be worth it in the long run! Good luck with everything! I really do wish you the best - it's a tough situation to be in but I have hope it will work out for you!


----------



## sahbrs (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks so much for your response, it makes me feel much better. We actually spoke to a trainer who recommended a crate very similar to the one you suggested and its being shipped to us as I write this. It says its indestructible so hopefully it will work.

We also talked to our vet who advised that the airline could not prohibit us from giving our dog medication because it would violate the animal welfare act. So we are putting her on prozac and a mild sedative. Hopefully we'll be able to slip her the medications at each stopping point. Honolulu and Guam both said it was ok so our only real problem will be in Houston.

Im so happy to hear that everything went well for you guys. It gives me hope that it will work for us too. I feel so selfish putting her through it but I think for her, it would be more traumatic if she didnt come.

They leave in 11 days so Ill submit a post to let everyone know how it goes. Its really amazing how difficult this whole process has been. I really thought it would have be a lot easier.

Keep Bosco as well as our other 2 in your prayers


----------

